# On the Fly Jack Plate, Mercury 25EFI Manual T&T, CS J14



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet, I grew up fishing on a buddies j14 with an old two stroke Yamaha, what’s she run with the mercury?


----------



## NewHampshireSkiff (Jun 15, 2020)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sweet, I grew up fishing on a buddies j14 with an old two stroke Yamaha, what’s she run with the mercury?


Last year she topped out at about 26 depending on load. I hit 30 once with no trolling motor, no gear, and just myself but I never run that way. Excited to dial it in more!


----------



## Open Fly -The Later Years (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks for the info NH Skiff, I have been interested in that one for myself.
With your info I will prob buy it !


----------



## Shane S. (Jun 7, 2021)

NewHampshireSkiff said:


> I just installed an On The Fly jack plate on my 20" transom J14 with a Merc 25efi.
> My motor is at the top end of the weight rating for the jack plate, I talked to John and was convinced it would work.
> It works great!!
> My 20" shaft motor was originally sitting very low (Cav plate 2-3 inches below bottom of transom)
> ...





NewHampshireSkiff said:


> I just installed an On The Fly jack plate on my 20" transom J14 with a Merc 25efi.
> My motor is at the top end of the weight rating for the jack plate, I talked to John and was convinced it would work.
> It works great!!
> My 20" shaft motor was originally sitting very low (Cav plate 2-3 inches below bottom of transom)
> ...


Hello,
Did this Jack Plate work well for you? I know you said you were going to take it out again to test #2. I have a J14 and the same 4 stroke 25hp Mercury EFI. I was planning on buying the OTF Jack plate to help me out in the shallows because I’m having a problem tilting the heavy engine up manually and was thinking I can just trim all the way up instead.
Thanks


----------



## NewHampshireSkiff (Jun 15, 2020)

Shane S. said:


> Hello,
> Did this Jack Plate work well for you? I know you said you were going to take it out again to test #2. I have a J14 and the same 4 stroke 25hp Mercury EFI. I was planning on buying the OTF Jack plate to help me out in the shallows because I’m having a problem tilting the heavy engine up manually and was thinking I can just trim all the way up instead.
> Thanks


Oh, I have tested it a lot.
At the highest setting on the jack plate I do not have to lift my motor, and can float and run in 8" of water. 
I do lift it sometimes because it makes it easier to pole or use the trolling motor in certain situations.
With the jack plate, be careful of your fingers getting caught between the crank and the front handle next to your tiller.
Turn the motor all the way to port and then it will tilt all the way up.
Im not sure the leverage is any better for lifting by hand, as it is a pretty heavy motor.


----------

